# 3870x2's Official Hardware Modding Thread!!~



## 3870x2 (Aug 30, 2008)

This thread is for modding any type of peripheral hardware, be it a mouse, keyboard, gamepad, or w/e else.  The reason why I created this thread is to help others who may want to optimize their equipment.  This thread is targeted primarily toward those who want to maximize their performance in competition.
I decided to start this thread because I had recently purchased a Micro$oft Sidewinder mouse, which is a very beautiful piece of equipment, but as all hardware goes, I found flaws:
The middle mouse click was tough and had very little feedback, and the middle mouse scrolling was hard to do.  Since this mouse was almost perfect in every way except for these flaws, I finally, in my time off, decided to do something about it:

Micro$oft made it very easy to take apart the sidewinder mouse.  All that is required to take it apart is to take off the back mouse foot, and use the right size star, although some screwdrivers or allen wrenches might work, which is what I used.  Once that comes off, you can take the entire top off the mouse.  The innards are still beneath that, and to take off the next piece, you unscrew 4 small screws, which doesnt require taking out of the shell, you may leave them in there to avoid losing them.  After that, I had access to all the innards.
First, to make the scroll easier, i had some Super Tech lubricant (or any other lubricating oil would work) and put that on either side of the scroll wheel pegs.  I also, very slightly, bent back the prongs that provide a clicking resistance for scrolling, enough to where it lightened its grip.
To make the middle click lighter, I bent apart, once again very slightly, the prongs on the other side of the scroll wheel that gave resistance to the clicking.
It was very easy to put the mouse back together, just screwing everything back in the way it was beforehand.  
Any type of equipment can be optimized, and people can come here if they find their equipment less than adequate.


----------



## mrw1986 (Sep 1, 2008)

3870x2 said:


> Any type of equipment can be optimized, and people can come here if they find their equipment less than adequate.



That sounds so dirty...

Back on topic, I'll be taking apart my Wolf King Trooper mouse shortly since the right mouse button decides to work only 20% of the time.


----------



## zithe (Sep 3, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> That sounds so dirty...
> 
> Back on topic, I'll be taking apart my Wolf King Trooper mouse shortly since the right mouse button decides to work only 20% of the time.



Not really. I really had to think about it. Maybe I got too much sleep lol.

I removed the plastic front off of my case, installed 2 80mm fans for intake, ripped the power button out and it's now taped to the front with electrical tape. I removed all my disk drives (Foxconn board has 1 IDE slot. Had to pick between HDDs and DVDs. Naturally chose to have a functioning PC) and placed a box fan on the front of my case. (Tomorrow comes an Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 pro[it was only 25 bucks with free shipping lol]. Was my first time using CPU pins and I'm not the kind who reads directions. I broke one of the pins)

So far I've learned a lot out of being severely impatient. 

1. never try to remove a socket 478 cooler by poking the little beige pins on the bottom of the motherboard with a screw driver. That's not the cooler, it's the actual socket.
2. Pull the motherboard out BEFORE putting the CPU cooler on.
3. You can't put Disc drives and Hard drives on the same IDE slot.
4. Read directions and don't just assume that it's the cmos jumper. (I tried to rip the chipset out of my motherboard once)
5. 25DB seems to be really loud when you have an ear infection in the ear pointing away from the PC.
6. Getting funky colors in your games isn't funny after a while. 

Blah. D:


----------



## Chryonn (Sep 5, 2008)

zithe said:


> 3. You can't put Disc drives and Hard drives on the same IDE slot.



Actually that's what my current set up is like, HDD on the master and DVD on the slave (I think). no problems for over a year now. of course i want to switch to Sata soon, and have two DVDs on the IDE stream


----------



## BrooksyX (Sep 5, 2008)

Chryonn said:


> Actually that's what my current set up is like, HDD on the master and DVD on the slave (I think). no problems for over a year now. of course i want to switch to Sata soon, and have two DVDs on the IDE stream



Yeah I was thinking the same thing, thats how my parents rig is setup right now because there is only one ide header on the motherboard.


----------

